# دراسة تفيد بأن الزبادي يقضي على «الكرش »



## Dona Nabil (31 أكتوبر 2008)

*يعاني الكثير منا من مشكلة تراكم الدهون في منطقة البطن، وهو ما يعرف بـ«الكرش». فإذا كنت واحدا ممن يعانون من هذه المشكلة، هناك وصفة يقول البعض انها سحرية يمكن ان تساعد على التخفيف من حدة معاناتك، تتركز على تناول الزبادي ثلاث مرات في الأسبوع. وهذا ما أكدته دراسة حديثة بالقول إنه يستطيع فعلا المساعدة على التخلص من «الكرش»، لأنه يحتوي على بكتيريا « اللاكتوباسيلس اسيدوفيلس» التي تؤدي إلى تخمر اللبن، كما تحتوي على انزيم « اللاكتيز» الهاضم لسكر اللاكتوز الموجود في اللبن، وهو الانزيم الذي يفقده 85% من الناضجين خاصة في الشعوب العربية والأفريقية، ويتسبب نقصه في صعوبة الهضم واضطرابات الأمعاء وسوء الهضم والانتفاخ . 
وفي دراسة حديثة للدكتور حامد عبد الله بالمركز القومي للبحوث في مصر أكد أن للزبادي قدرة على حرق دهون الجسم، لأنه يمكن أن يغير من قدرة الجسم على حرق الدهون مما يجعله يفقد هذه الدهون ويحتفظ بالعضلات .
وأشار الدكتور حامد عبد الله في دراسته إلى أن الأفراد الذين يتناولون اللبن الزبادي خالي الدسم بانتظام يفقدون أوزاناً أكبر من أولئك الذين يعتمدون على ريجيم السعرات القليلة فقط، حيث أكدت الدراسة التي تم إجراؤها على أكثر من 400 فرد أن من تناولوا الزبادي في إطار نظام غذائي يعتمد على تقليل تناول النشويات والسكريات والدهون فقدوا أكثر من 80% من الدهون الموجودة في منطقة البطن، و22% من أوزانهم، و61% من دهون الجسم إجمالياً خلال 12 أسبوعاً، وبهذا يتحقق حلم الكثيرين خاصة من السيدات اللاتي يعانين من تراكم الدهون في منطقة البطن. 

ومن المعروف أن أخطر أنواع زيادة الوزن هي تلك التي يتجمع فيها الدهن في منطقة البطن ليأخذ الجسم شكل التفاحة لأنها تؤثر على الشكل الجمالي للنساء بشكل خاص فضلاً عن مخاطر الإصابة بأمراض القلب والسكر، وبالتالي فإن تناول الزبادي الغني بالكالسيوم يساعد على فقد أكثر من بوصة في منطقة الوسط حيث يعتبر الباحثون أن نسبة الكالسيوم في الغذاء هي التي تحفز الجسم لحرق مزيد من الدهون وعدم تكون كميات جديدة منه، في حين أن الغذاء قليل الكالسيوم يزيد من إنتاج أنزيمات منتجة للدهون . 
ومن هنا تنصح الدكتورة لمياء السباعي أستاذ التغذية الباحثات عن الرشاقة بالإكثار من تناول الزبادي خالي الدسم والغني بالكالسيوم والذي يحتوي على 100 سعر حراري فقط لكوب زنة 180 جراما. كما تؤكد الدراسات قدرة الزبادي في تقليل الإصابة بسرطان القولون لقدرته على زيادة نشاط الجهاز المناعي فضلا عن خفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، كما تعمل مكونات الزبادي على مقاومة الالتهابات الطفيلية، وأظهرت دراسات أخرى أن نوعاً من بروتين اللبن الزبادي يستطيع خفض ضغط الدم العالي، حتى أن اليابان أنتجت مركباً علاجياً يحتوي على هذا البروتين أثبت فاعليته في هذا المجال، فضلا عما يمده الزبادي للجسم من فيتامينات ضرورية للحياة كفيتامين ب1، ب2، ب3، ب5، ب6، ب12، فيتامين أ، ك .​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (31 أكتوبر 2008)

حلو الخبر دا يا دون

ميرسي يا سكرة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (31 أكتوبر 2008)

خبر جميل يا دونا 
مرسىىىىىى على الخبر 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## viviane tarek (1 نوفمبر 2008)

*المعلومة دى جديدة
وحلوة اوى
دة كدا الواحد لازم يحط الذبادى من اساسيات
الطعام بتاعة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
يا دونا *​


----------



## جيلان (2 نوفمبر 2008)

> قدرة الزبادي في تقليل الإصابة بسرطان القولون لقدرته على زيادة نشاط الجهاز المناعي فضلا عن خفض نسبة الكولسترول في الدم، كما تعمل مكونات الزبادي على مقاومة الالتهابات الطفيلية،



*مش عارفة ليه كل الاكلات الى بتجبلنا اخبار عنها انها مفيدة ببقى مبحبهاش ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## الانبا ونس (2 نوفمبر 2008)

_*انا من عشاق الزبادى

و خاصا الزبادى بالفواكة

يااااااااا شكرا  ​*_


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> فراشة مسيحية قال:
> 
> 
> > حلو الخبر دا يا دون
> ...


*ميرررسى يا فراشتى على مشاركتك فى الموضوع وربنا معاكى يا قمرررر​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> kokoman قال:
> 
> 
> > خبر جميل يا دونا
> ...


*نورت الموضوع يا كوكو مان ميرررسى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> viviane tarek قال:
> 
> 
> > *المعلومة دى جديدة
> ...


*طبعاا وحتى الزبادى له فوائد كتير غير ده كمان ميرررسى على مشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *مش عارفة ليه كل الاكلات الى بتجبلنا اخبار عنها انها مفيدة ببقى مبحبهاش ههههههههههههههه*


*ههههههههههه استقصاد بقى روحى اشتكينى :t30:
نورررررتى يا جيجى ميرررسى على المشاركه الحلوه دى وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 نوفمبر 2008)

> الانبا ونس قال:
> 
> 
> > _*انا من عشاق الزبادى
> ...


*شطورررررره يا ونس قولى لجيجى بقى علشان مش بتحب الزبادى هههههههه
ميرررسى يا قمرررررر وربنا معاكى​*


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2008)

موضوع مهم ورائع اخت دونا
مشكورة
سلام المسيح​


----------



## وليم تل (10 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا دونا
على المعلومة الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## كريم البنا (10 نوفمبر 2008)

*معلومات جميلة 
وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
أنا أول ما قريت الخبر فرحت
ولكن لما دخلت ولقيت فية بكتريا وتخمر اللبن خوفت
وبعدين أنا ما بحبش الزبادى . قولولى أعمل إية​​*


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2008)

كريم البنا قال:


> *معلومات جميلة
> وشكرا على الموضوع الجميل دة
> أنا أول ما قريت الخبر فرحت
> ولكن لما دخلت ولقيت فية بكتريا وتخمر اللبن خوفت
> وبعدين أنا ما بحبش الزبادى . قولولى أعمل إية​​*



*يا كريم مش كل انواع البكتريا والفطريات ضارة
فى انواع منها مفيدة
يعنى المشروم او الخميرة احد الفطريات المفيدة وغيرها
وبعدين انا بردوا مش بحبه :t30:*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب دا انا باكل زبادي بستمرار *
*بس مش بيحصل معايا حاجه *
*ميرسي يا دودون علي المعلومه *
*هعمل محاوله اخري*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> كليمو قال:
> 
> 
> > موضوع مهم ورائع اخت دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا كليمووو على  مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> وليم تل قال:
> 
> 
> > شكرا دونا
> ...


*ميرررسى يا وليم على مرورك ومشاركتك الجميله وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> كريم البنا قال:
> 
> 
> > *معلومات جميلة
> ...


*ممكن لو مش بتحب طعمه تضيف عليه فواكه فريش من اى نوع بتحبه او تضربه فى الخلاط بالعسل طعمه بيبقى ظريف .. ميرررسى يا كريم على مشاركتك وربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> جيلان قال:
> 
> 
> > *يا كريم مش كل انواع البكتريا والفطريات ضارة
> ...


*مظبوط كلامك يا جيجى فى بكتيريا كتير وجودها مفيد  للانسان  ..نورتى يا قمرر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 نوفمبر 2008)

> mero_engel قال:
> 
> 
> > *طب دا انا باكل زبادي بستمرار *
> ...


*هههههههههه خلاص جربى تانى وقوليلى النتيجه .. نورتى الموضوع يا قمر وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (21 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومه حلوة يا دونا هبقا اكلها عشان  مايطلعش الكرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كويس انى بحب الزبادى ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (21 نوفمبر 2008)

معلومات صحيحه 100%
ربنا يعوضك يا دونا​​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> swety koky girl قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومه حلوة يا دونا هبقا اكلها عشان  مايطلعش الكرش ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> > كويس انى بحب الزبادى ​


*هههههههههه
ميرررسى يا عسل على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 نوفمبر 2008)

> بنت الفادى قال:
> 
> 
> > معلومات صحيحه 100%
> > ربنا يعوضك يا دونا​​


*ميرررسى يا بنت الفادى على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## twety (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*طب كويس انك قولتيلى*
*بس مقولتيش*
*الزيادى بسكر ولا هو مر*
*ههههههههه*

*بس عموما لما افطر بقى*
*هبقى اكله هكون زيدتلى كده يجى 3 كيلو*
*ههههههههههههههه*

*شكرا يادونتى ياعسل :**


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 ديسمبر 2008)

> twety قال:
> 
> 
> > *طب كويس انك قولتيلى*
> ...



*لا احنا عاوزينك تزيدى 30 كيلو مش 3 بس يا توته
ههههههههه
نوررررررتى الموضوع يا قمرررررى ​*


----------

